# HH-Tourankündigung: So. 19.09.2004, 11:00h



## Rabbit (14. September 2004)

Da ich am kommenden Samstag keine Zeit haben werde, für das Wochenende aber noch mal schönes Spätsommerwetter angesagt ist, werde ich am Sonntag die Harburger Berge unsicher machen.

*Wann:* Sonntag, 19.09.2004, 11:00h

*Wo:* Treffpunkt zur Abwechslung mal wieder bei meinem "Lieblingsparkplatz" 
(Ich bin nun mal Romantiker) 

*Was:* Vom Parkplatz ist zunächst ein kurzer Abstecher in die Haake Richtung Kuhtrift geplant. Dann geht's wieder auf die andere Seite der Autobahn hoch zum Kaiserstuhl, runter zur Sennahütte und über den Waldfriedhof weiter zum Segelflugplatz. Ob wir denn dann noch umrunden (Panzertrail) oder uns von der Sitzgruppe gleich auf den Weg richtung Karlstein machen entscheiden wir vor Ort. Gegen 14/14:30h wollte ich auf jeden Fall an der Karlsteinschänke sein, wo wir dann hoffentlich noch einen Platz in der Spätsommersonne finden und uns an einem Stück Kuchen, einem Spezi oder auch Weizen laben werden.
Über Paul-Roth-Stein, Wildpark und Kiekeberg geht's dann zurück zum Parkplatz, den ich gegen 16/16:30h zu erreichen beabsichtige.

*Tempo:* Gemütlich locker mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz 

Gruß,
Harry

P.S.: Wie war's eigentlich auf dem Vulkanbike-Marathon?


----------



## Pan (14. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wie war's eigentlich auf dem Vulkanbike-Marathon?




P.S.: Wo bleiben eigentlich die Dolomiti-Pix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (14. September 2004)

Jo, geht los. Es sei denn, es verschlägt mich spontan ins Barziland. Die Anreise wäre dann etwas heftig   

ersma,
gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (14. September 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Wo bleiben eigentlich die Dolomiti-Pix?


Da wende dich mal vertrauensvoll an deinen in der Nachbarschaft wohnenden BIG6!-Member Heinz. Aus Kostengründen habe ich die DVD mit den "Rohdaten" in eure Richtung nur einmal verschickt. Heinz wollte dann eine für OTTO-Normalverbraucher nutzbare DVD für das Schauen am DVD-Player erstellen. Es soll ja immer noch genügend Personen geben, die sonst mit einer DVD nicht viel anfangen können  

Bis die Tage, Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Pan (14. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Da wende dich mal vertrauensvoll an deinen in der Nachbarschaft wohnenden BIG6!-Member Heinz. Aus Kostengründen habe ich die DVD mit den "Rohdaten" in eure Richtung nur einmal verschickt. Heinz wollte dann eine für OTTO-Normalverbraucher nutzbare DVD für das Schauen am DVD-Player erstellen. Es soll ja immer noch genügend Personen geben, die sonst mit einer DVD nicht viel anfangen können
> 
> Bis die Tage, Gruß,
> Harry



Ahhh so !

Und wo kann ich Dein Reisetagebuch nachlesen?  

BTW: Vielleicht hätten wir das mal vor dem Urlaub lesen sollen.... 

Kommt mir ja sowas von bekannt vor, gelle!!!


----------



## Rabbit (14. September 2004)

Pan schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Vielleicht hätten wir das mal vor dem Urlaub lesen sollen....
> 
> Kommt mir ja sowas von bekannt vor, gelle!!!


 
"Lustig" auch die Beschreibung zu dem Pass
... und verflucht den Tag  

OK, wir schweifen ab, wer hat denn nun am Sonntag noch Lust sich uns anzuschließen?


----------



## STEF1 (14. September 2004)

Eine Tour mit vorher angekuendigter Einkehr! Da bin ich natuerlich dabei!STEFFI


----------



## LaughingMoon (14. September 2004)

Moin Moin,

ich weiss zwar nicht wo Du Die Hoffnung auf das gute Wetter hernimmst, aber ich bin trotzdem in jedem Falle dabei. Wenn ich diesen sagenumwobenen Parkplatz in endlicher Zeit finde, natürlich... So wie ich das sehe muss ich nur die Stadtscheide hochfahren und mich am Ende dann links halten, oder?

Gruß
Alberto


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2004)

LaughingMoon schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich das sehe muss ich nur die Stadtscheide hochfahren und mich am Ende dann links halten, oder?


Wenn Du die Stadtscheide bis zum Ende hochfährst, gelangst Du am Ende automatisch auf diesen "Parkplatz"!

*WWW.WETTER.DE: Sonntag, 19.9*
Höchsttemperatur   20 °C 
Tiefsttemperatur   10 °C 
Sonnenscheindauer  6 h 00 min   
Sonnenaufgang  07:00   
Sonnenuntergang  19:25   
NIEDERSCHLAG   
Menge  <= 0,5 l/qm   
Risiko  11 %   
Luftfeuchtigkeit  60 %


----------



## OBRADY (15. September 2004)

Na Toll...

Eine gemütlich lockere Tour mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz und angekündigter Einkehr....genau mein Ding!!!  
Und ich bin nicht da  .Lasse mir fünf Tage den Ostsee-Wind um die Nase wehen...werde am Sonntag an Euch denken und mit einen "Cafe au Lait" zuprosten!!!

Viel Spaß wünscht euch Anja


----------



## ozei (16. September 2004)

Ich werd mit dem RR auf der Straße fremdgehen und die RTF beglücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (16. September 2004)

Sonntag in die HaBes? Feine Idee! Bin dabei.  

Aber, wie viele "Parkplätze" gibt's in der Harburger Hügellandschaft?  

Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## Rabbit (16. September 2004)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Aber, wie viele "Parkplätze" gibt's in der Harburger Hügellandschaft?


OK, hier noch mal für alle eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung: 
DA

(Was für'n Zufall, vor etwa genau einem Jahr habe ich die gleiche Tour schon mal angeboten)


----------



## Marec (17. September 2004)

Ja Mensch,

da bin ich doch dabei... endlich mal wieder in der grossen Runde Biken.
Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (18. September 2004)

> Tempo:mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz



Ich zitiere nur das was mir gefällt  

Hi Harry,
nur für Deine Planung, wir sind auch dabei!  

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere nur das was mir gefällt


Jaja, und einem dann das Wort im Munde umdrehen , schließlich war da am Ende noch ein Smiley 

Bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## ozei (19. September 2004)

Fahrt Ihr auch bei Regen? Hier in Lüneburg regnet es jedenfalls und ich hab bei Regen nicht soviel Lust auf rutschige Straße mit dem Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (19. September 2004)

ozei schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrt Ihr auch bei Regen?


Also bei *Dauerregen* würde auch ich nicht fahren und den gibt es ja derzeit nicht. Hier in Ahrensburg ist es trocken (also von oben), klar ist der Boden recht feucht da es auch hier heute Nacht/Früh noch geregnet hat.
Laut Wetterbericht soll es hin und wieder noch mal den einen oder anderen Schauer geben, ab Mittag dürfte es jedoch ein wenig aufklaren.

Bis nachher,
Harry


----------



## Mutti (19. September 2004)

Moin zusammen!

Na, wie war die Tour? Ich mußte heute leider etwas kürzertreten ...   

(siehe Anhang!)   

Grüße

Der Mutti


----------



## Rabbit (19. September 2004)

Mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mußte heute leider etwas kürzertreten ...



Die Tour war mal wieder "lecker". Wie kaum einer von uns geglaubt hätte hat sich das Wetter ja noch zum "Guten" gewendet und so war der Nachmittag überwiegend sonnig. War wieder einmal eine nette Runde insbesondere auch der "Klönschnak" in der Karlsteinschenke.

Ich werde aber beim nächsten Mal wieder meinen Fotoapparat mitnehmen   und bei der Forstverwaltung anfragen ob es nicht "lohnend" wäre eine Seilbahn hoch zum Karlstein zu bauen 

LG,
Harry


----------



## Marec (19. September 2004)

Hi Harry,

hatte die Diskussion, "Ersatzschlauch Pro/Contra bei Cyclassics, oder immer?", schon völlig vergessen...  
War doch schnell genug, oder?  

Gruß Marec


----------



## Sanz (19. September 2004)

Ja, war ne tolle Tour. Die Karlsteinschenke bei schönem Wetter, also draußen lohnt auf jeden Fall  . 

Bis zum nächsten mal
Silvi und Andre


----------



## Alan (20. September 2004)

Die RTF war auch nett, pünktlich um 8.55 hat es aufgehört zu regnen. Die Strecke war durchaus anspruchsvoll, leider ließ die Beteiligung sehr zu wünschen übrig, über weite Strecken war alleiine Fahren angesagt. Zum Schluß kam die Sonne noch raus und es war, abgesehen von dem Wind auf der Rückfahrt nach Harburg, eine schöne Veranstaltung. 850 Höhenmeter verteilt auf 120 km waren das Maximum, was aus der Nordheide herausgekitzelt werden konnte. Nächstes Jahr wieder!

Gruß

Det


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Die RTF war auch nett, ...


Dafür verdienst Du eigentlich eine Verwarnung, dies hier ist ein MTB-Thema 
War das jetzt richtig so, Andre?


----------



## Alan (20. September 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür verdienst Du eigentlich eine Verwarnung, dies hier ist ein MTB-Thema
> War das jetzt richtig so, Andre?



Keine Panik, war ja die letzte RTF der Saison 2004 im Raum Hamburg. Nun wäre höchstens im Oktober noch Garbsen bei Hannover angesagt.  
Verwarn mich doch, verwarn mich doch, verwarn mich doch!!


----------



## Sanz (20. September 2004)

> Dafür verdienst Du eigentlich eine Verwarnung, dies hier ist ein MTB-Thema



Ja, richtig Harry! Hart durchgreifen!  

Wozu wurde eigentlich das Rennradforum erfunden, wenn man es nicht mit leben füllt und statt dessen die MTB Szene langweilt  

Gruß
Die MTB Fraktion


----------



## Gerrit (20. September 2004)

Moin,
eine sehr nette Runde war das - zu blöd, dass ich mir sone *Harry-Runde* nicht auch nur ansatzweise merken kann. Harry scheint irgendwie sone Art Terminator zu sein, der anstelle von unnützem Gedöns 'n GPS nebst Kartenmaterial ins Hirn gepflanzt bekommen hat   

Ich hatte auf meinem bike bereits nach kurzer Zeit immer das Gefühl, als würde mich jemand beim Antritt festhalten. Dazu gesellten sich merkwürdige Geräusche, Ghostshifts und irgendwie hörte es sich auch nach ner schleifenden Bremse an (dabei schleift meine Bremse NIE  ) Und als wir beim Wildpark (kurz vor Ende) über die Straße sind war es, als würde das Hinterrad hinten mitlenken 
Das hatte auch eine Ursache: Der Aufnahmebolzen des Horstlink-Lagers antriebsseitig hatte sich gelöst  Wenn der den Karlstein runter rausgeflogen wäre....gute Nacht....



gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (20. September 2004)

Zitat:
Dafür verdienst Du eigentlich eine Verwarnung, dies hier ist ein MTB-Thema


Ja, richtig Harry! Hart durchgreifen!

Wozu wurde eigentlich das Rennradforum erfunden, wenn man es nicht mit leben füllt und statt dessen die MTB Szene langweilt 

....Hey Jungs......sei nicht so sträng!
Willy


----------



## Rabbit (20. September 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> ... und statt dessen die MTB Szene langweilt




@Gerrit: Ich hoffe der "Schaden" ist kurzfristig reperabel. Nicht das uns der Shuttleservice in den Harz wieder verloren geht


----------



## Alan (20. September 2004)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu wurde eigentlich das Rennradforum erfunden, wenn man es nicht mit leben füllt und statt dessen die MTB Szene langweilt



Ignorantes kleinkariertes Gesocks... Wer ist den in diesem Jahr die Cyclassics gefahren und wer hat an dem Tag auf dem MTB gesessen? Häh? 

D.


----------

